# Rare or common?



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

I ahve a few of my RCS..(cherry) they are very very red... so red that it reminds me of the marine counterpart-fire shrimp.. is that common? i have 5 out of 20 shrimps.. if it about genes.. then i might attempt to breed em ... make more very red RCS


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I have lots of them like that too...I think it might breed out like so cause I found some really red RCS to add to my tank and I have noticed that the growing shrimplets are more red then what I have ever seen.


----------



## Haeun (Oct 19, 2006)

For me, I found that my females just get more red when they're on their "sexual prowl" or carrying eggs.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Haeun said:


> For me, I found that my females just get more red when they're on their "sexual prowl" or carrying eggs.


I don;t find them likely... i have RCS which are females carrying eggs.. but are not very very red... and my very red RCS are always very red...


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

not the best pic.. but it works


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Mature female shrimps commonly turn at deep red...


----------



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

I think it's in the genes. I have one female that is pure red. No specks, no patterns, etc., just a nice red. I also have a couple that are dark red, almost purple, but even those have some kind of pattern.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Agreed! i do have some very red with patterns.. but the ones im talking about is Solid red.. Ill put up another Pic


----------



## crash_kt (Aug 8, 2007)

Halibass said:


> I think it's in the genes. I have one female that is pure red. No specks, no patterns, etc., just a nice red. I also have a couple that are dark red, almost purple, but even those have some kind of pattern.


It is. some carry the extra red gene. I think you breed it with a female red crystal shrimp and breed it with a male red cherry shrimp. If I remeber.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

crash_kt said:


> It is. some carry the extra red gene. I think you breed it with a female red crystal shrimp and breed it with a male red cherry shrimp. If I remeber.


I've heard that RCS and CRS (i.e. cherries and crystal reds) cannot interbreed. Can they?


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Yea i don't think they can.. but in my previous pic.. theres a maroon-ish Amano shrimp...


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

The Red Cherry Shrimp can be very red. There are many strains out there that can be very dark red. It is pure genetics. If you isolate the very red females, and "redder" males then you can start breeding darker cherries. It is selective breeding. Unfortunately the majority of Red Cherry Shrimp out there aren't as red as they can be because the strains are all mixed up. I plan on getting a very dark red strain soon to replace the generic red cherries that I have, which are not as red as can be.



NatalieT said:


> I've heard that RCS and CRS (i.e. cherries and crystal reds) cannot interbreed. Can they?


No they cannot interbreed. RCS are Neocaridina, CRS are Caridina. Caridina cannot interbreed with Neocaridina.

-Ryan


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

lol Wood.. when u do manage to breed very red cherries... send me a dozen! lol.. 
Here's another pic or the very red cherry... And have u guys seen a maroon amano?? i seem to have a couple..


----------



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

IMHO, the original rcs from taiwan was very red but was mixed with a less red males or non red strain, hence less red.


----------

